# Upgraded Forum System



## horseUSA (Oct 14, 2018)

All

The site was just upgraded to the latest forum software version. This new version is designed to be mobile first, and should provide a better experience on tablets/phones. There are a number of improvements included in this version.
More can be read here: What's new in XenForo 2.0

Things are a little different because this was a major upgrade, so it may take a little adjustment. The Admins/Mods will be addressing issues that come up and will tweak things with your input. Please post issues/suggestions in the Website Section:

*Suggestions -- Corrections / Suggestions
Errors/Issues -- Errors / Problems*

Thank you, david

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 14, 2018)

Thanks!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 14, 2018)

huh...well, this is different...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Oct 14, 2018)

Maybe it's just I'm not used to it yet but things seem kinda.......idunno.........isolated


----------



## SANCER (Oct 14, 2018)

It will only be a matter of becoming familiar with the new update. I was a little surprised now that I entered.
Many questions, comments and visits, I make from my cell phone. Have my comments and suggestions when they arise.
Thank you for making this forum something current, and avant-garde.

Saludos desde la Ciudad de México
Luis Carlos


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2018)

THX for your work here David.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 14, 2018)

Seems different, just got to get use to it. Thanks for keeping it alive


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 14, 2018)

Thanks David. Looks to me that it will be easily learned.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 14, 2018)

Looking good. Thanks for the updates


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2018)

Good work David! Was this why it was down last night (UK time)?


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 14, 2018)

Thanks for feedback guys. Like I said give it a try and then post any questions/thoughts. Things will be tweaked as time goes on. I tried to get it as similar to the old system as I could.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Oct 14, 2018)

Thanks for all you do here Horse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Oct 14, 2018)

You're a good man,
thanks for keeping us going.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 15, 2018)

It's close enough for government work. I have to click on the Alerts instead of them just popping up. Not exactly a problem for me though as I've clicked on them before.


----------



## Peter Gunn (Oct 15, 2018)

Looks just fine, great job. My only question is did the 5-6 recently active threads section disappear or did I miss a setting somewhere?


----------



## michael rauls (Oct 15, 2018)

Just a little positive feedback. I love the endless stream of cool stuff on the random media section. Fascinating pictures on there. Thanks!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 16, 2018)

My first thought was....just kidding, haven't had my first thought yet! 
Take time to get used to I imagine, still....quite like it! 
Many thanks for your never ending work David!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Oct 16, 2018)

Lucky13 said:


> My first thought was....just kidding, haven't had my first thought yet!
> Take time to get used to I imagine, still....quite like it!
> Many thanks for your never ending work David!


It's not that different, is it?


----------



## Peter Gunn (Oct 16, 2018)

Marcel said:


> It's not that different, is it?



I don't know, I got lost the first day and ended up in the "Mutlilingual Corner". Apparently there was a left turn in Albuquerque that I missed...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## AMCKen (Oct 16, 2018)

I never use a phone or a tablet for sites that need a password, so it is computer only for me here.


----------



## N4521U (Oct 16, 2018)

Same here, only on laptop for the forum.
The differences take a little effort, but even at 75
even I can keep up. Ad That, IS the true test!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Oct 16, 2018)

Been absent a bit. Notice that log-in sessions do not (or don't seem to) expire after I close out the site. Came back hours later and was still logged in.
Are you going to institute a time-out/auto log-out? If not can you include an easy to find/obvious Log-out button?


----------



## Elvis (Oct 16, 2018)

Laptop only ANYWHERE....my phone is 3G. Internet stopped recognizing it about a year and a half ago. I get such a deal on airtime, I can't give it up.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Oct 16, 2018)

Desktop computer only. Every thing seems OK so far.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 17, 2018)

I use mobile, where it is quite a difference (I wondered what happened to the forum pic), Samsung thingmajig and laptop....


----------



## Marcel (Oct 17, 2018)

Forum pic is still there, but quite small.


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 17, 2018)

trying to save vertical space.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 17, 2018)

horseUSA said:


> trying to save vertical space.


Exactly. I think it looks good.


----------



## mikewint (Oct 17, 2018)

how about a nice little "LOG OUT" button on the base page. I have to go to "INBOX" now to find one


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 17, 2018)

I added log out link on forums tab page. Does that work?



 mikewint
Also when you login if you uncheck the stay logged in box, it shouldn't hold your session for an extended period


----------



## mikewint (Oct 17, 2018)

Got it! Much Grass Signor


----------



## at6 (Oct 21, 2018)

I use the stay logged in feature but my system still logs me out automatically so that I have to re-log in each time which is not a bad thing. My computer has been attacked several times unsuccessfully, so it's a good thing.


----------



## special ed (Oct 21, 2018)

I like the stay logged in feature as it tells me on Email new alerts


----------

